# is she of oriental breed?



## katelynns (Jul 20, 2004)

hi everyone!

been reading through the forums for the last few months but haven't posted.  

can anyone tell me what mix my kitten is? 




























i will try to take better pictures of her and post more tonight. her ears, part of her face, and her tail are dark brown/black in colour. the rest of her body is light grey/brown with a bit of white. her eyes are VERY blue. her vet has said that she is part oriental, siamese, etc.

any suggestions?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She certainly looks like she does to me. How old is she? She looks young, the blue eyes could still change color. Although if they stay, it's a pretty safe bet that she has some kind of oriental blood in her.

Very cute cat, btw.


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Wow! What an amazingly beautiful and unique kitten.  I have to agree that it appears as if she has some oriental blood in her. I hope you and your new kitten bring each other many years of love and memories. By the way, welcome to the board!


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

*I agree*

Very cute kitten! Yep, have to agree, probably some siamese in her or some oriental blood. =)


Amanda


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

How CUTE!!! She looks like Gizmo (the little gremlin)!!!! I just want to squeeze her!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks to me like there's some siamese. But anyway, no matter what she is she is certainly striking! What a beautiful kitten! 



> How old is she? She looks young, the blue eyes could still change color.


I think the the text on the picture says four months, and I may be wrong, but if the eyes are still blue at four months they will probably stay that way. I believe eye color changes between 6 and 8 weeks, at least from blue to whatever the future color, though it make take longer to intensify or reach it's full adult color. (I think I read that somehwere, so don't jump on me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## katelynns (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks everyone!



jonsgirl said:


> How CUTE!!! She looks like Gizmo (the little gremlin)!!!! I just want to squeeze her!!


it's funny you say that because i think she looks like gizmo too!!! lol and actually we took a picture of her once where she really looked like a gremlin and i even named the pic gremlin.jpg.










she is almost 5 months old now and her eyes are definitely still blue. here's a more recent picture of her  










[/img]


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

wow, she is so beautiful and unique! I have never seen another kitten like her! you are very lucky to have such an amazing and unique kitty!
Do you reckon she has some siamese blood in her, because her face patch kinda resembles the siamese point, and the only breed I have seen with eyes that blue is the siamese.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

8O 
WOW
Strikingly lovely kittie. Give it lot o' squeezes!

Totally has some siamese. Is she stubborn about her food? That's always a dead giveaway and the tone of her mew (is it commanding or entreating?) Siamese kitties are bossy because they know they'r ravishing.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She looks like a little ragdoll mix -- only with short hair! She is too cute.


----------



## pijpehaut (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, it looks like a tortie Snowshoe. Watch this page: http://www.pedigree-cats.co.uk/snowshoe ... raphs.html
She looks like Arctic moon Bathsheba!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

She's gorgeous! What a precious girl  Definitely looks like a snowshoe!!


----------



## katelynns (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks again everyone for your feedback!

she is definitely a talker!! after looking at the pictures on http://www.pedigree-cats.co.uk/snowshoes/photographs.html i'm convinced she's a snowshoe. and i think snowshoes are a cross betwen siamese and american short hairs if i'm not mistaken...so everyone is right![/url]


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Either way, she's gorgeous.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm thinking RagDoll maybe?


----------



## MrsSelman (Oct 6, 2004)

That is the cutest kitten I think I have ever saw. She has the most gorgous big blue eyes I have ever seen.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She is absolutely precious! I agree; if the eyes stay blue, she probably has some sort of oriental in the mix. She looks like a living Furbie! At first I thought you were teasing us. But she is a living doll!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow- she's adorable. She definitly looks like she has some snowshoe in her.


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have no idea what she is, but i do know that she is cute!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------

